# Gpu-z 0.2.5



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey W1zzard!  Are there a total of four temperature sensors on the die of the rv770?  Do you know what locations they are reading from?  Everything works great, thank you!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2008)

there are three afaik. the first one further up seems to be calculated somehow


----------



## boblemagnifique (Jun 30, 2008)

i have got a little problem


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2008)

you are using a new catalyst beta driver which isnt supported yet


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm having problems uploading my bios.  I'm using 8.6 hotfix drivers.  I'm not sure if the error report gets to you or not, so here is a pic.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2008)

check if http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe fixes the problem


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

I get the same error, only this time it happens after step #2.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2008)

try the same link again, should be fixed now


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

All better.  Thank you W1zzard.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uwuwh/

My card is a Diamond 4850...  I can send you more info, just PM me, be glad to help!


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Jul 2, 2008)

On 0.2.4, when the updater said there was a new version available, a window popped up asking if I wanted to download it. I clicked the Yes button and nothing happened. I did this a few times with no results. Isn't my browser supposed to open to the download page?


----------



## cool_recep (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi W1z,

I can not send the HD 4870's BIOS. GPU-Z crashes at step 4.

I accept the agrrment, press "Next Step" button and GPU-Z crashes...

I think it can not read the BIOS.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2008)

see my reply a bit further above


----------



## Kiwegapa (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a minor issue with GPU-Z 0.2.5 that wasn't present in 0.2.4

Whenever I change video card via the dropdown in GPU-Z's UI to the other card in my CrossfireX setup, the sensor graphs reset to zero, then begin tracking once more. If I don't take a look at the other card, the monitoring continues just fine. Other than that, no issues with GPU-Z 0.2.5, all works well. 


Using 2x HIS 4870 cards in CrossfireX with both Crossfire bridges installed and running Catalyst 8.6 hotfix drivers.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> check if http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe fixes the problem



This one shows everything right for G80 GTS on Vista64. Thank you W1zzard


----------



## cool_recep (Jul 3, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> see my reply a bit further above



I will try it when i go to magazine...Thanks..

Edit: Works perfect. I have just uploaded a GIGABYTE HD 4870 BIOS to DB.


----------

